# Jacktown,PA Fall tractor show Oct 16-17,2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This a great show in eastern PA. The food is good, and there is a lot to see. Free parking, free admission, free entertainment. Lots of stuff for sale at the flea market.Here is a link: 
http://www.jacktown.com 

Blue Mountain Antique Gas & 
Steam Engine Assosiation, INC. 
23rd Annual FALL HARVEST 
AND SAWMILL SHOW 
Jacktown Community Center 
Bangor-Richmond Road, Bangor, PA 

Grounds Open 7 a.m. to 10 a.m. Breakfast 

OCTOBER 16 & 17, 2004


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Don't forget the Apple Dumplings, Yumm Yumm :homereat:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Just a reminder that this one is coming up soon!


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

I've been debating weather to go to Jacktown on Saturday or to the auction in Montrose, Pa. Think I'll go to Jacktown as the auction is being put on by Dennis Polk and sure to be well advertised which means high price items. If anyone goes, let me know how it was.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was too sick to go. With the weather being cold and very damp plus rain, I'd have been risking another trip to the hospital. :dazed: How about you Deerehunter? Which show did you decide to go to?


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Jacktown of course. There were deals to be had. Missed out on a Troybuilt Chipper Vac, 5hp for $400. Was going to wait a while, then go back a low ball the guy, but someone beat me to it :argh: :argh: Also saw a Sears model 10 XL with mower for $200. Probably could have made money on that one. A guy also had a 6hp John Deere hit miss engine he wanted to sell for $4000 that I would like to have. Not a bad price, but out of my reach. After all was said and done, I came home with a 12V 6000lb. HDC winch like new for $25, a John Deere Precision toy to complete my set and a couple odds and ends. All in all, a good weekend. Oh yea, got some of those apple dumplings and ice cream too. Now all that is left to do is wait till spring when the auctions and swapmeets start again.


----------

